# Tax in Spain - Beckham rule



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning everyone!
Does anyone have any info/ experience of what is known as the Beckham Rule re tax....apparently this is a loophole allowing expats to restrict tax to a lower rate for five years. Is it still allowable? Thank you!!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

If you Google Beckhams Law, tax in Spain you will get loads of info.
Wikipedia seems straightforward.
Having said that though, I still don't really understand it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pippa33 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Does anyone have any info/ experience of what is known as the Beckham Rule re tax....apparently this is a loophole allowing expats to restrict tax to a lower rate for five years. Is it still allowable? Thank you!!


the advice on this website is usually spot on Beckham's Law survives


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone....very helpful!!


----------



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

I had no idea about the Beckham Law until I saw this thread. It is a potentially big difference for me (not so much in terms of total money, but more in terms of what works for me). 

It isn't clear to me what happened in June 2014 though. Was the law abolished or amended to limit its application to incomes of under EUR 600,000?

In short, I no knowing about taxes. As I consider my options regarding a move to Spain I figured out what my tax estimates were based on the standard regulations. However, if I could use the Beckham Law it could be the difference between whether I can afford to make the move or not. 

Any additional knowledge on the subject would be appreciated.


----------

